
Walk Monster (2012) - guildwriter
https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0005
======
Yokohiii
An almost 2h talk which is very worth it for everyone who has an interest in
minimalism, simplicity, performance or anyone who has a feeling there is
something wrong in software.

Casey's complaint is basicly that there are several million lines of code
between an application and the hardware. This creates a large problem surface
i.e. performance/security/complexity. In addition, the current hardware is so
complex that an software/os (r)evolution is not possible. Casey suggests an
SoC+ISA and vastly simplified interfaces for SATA/USB/NICs/etc. Which would
make it feasible to ship custom OSes with just a few 10 thousands lines of
ASM/code. Downside is that this would require interest from chip/hardware
vendors.

\--

I lack technical depths regarding hardware and OSes, but I like that idea very
much. Shrinking the OS parts to comprehensible sizes would vastly change the
landscape. Programming computers would be so much more interesting if a single
individual could grasp all of it.

~~~
okatsu
Casey always makes interesting points about modern computing and I tend to
agree with a lot of what he says. Unfortunately he has a bad habit of
insulting people on public platforms. Windows aggravates me as much as the
next person but then he'll go off on Twitter asking if Microsoft is run by
babies in diapers or whatever. Pretty sure he's also called web developers
incompetent idiots more than once too.

It's one thing to say in that private out of frustration but in public all
you'll do is just alienate the side you're trying to appeal to and they'll
carry on doing what they do.

Edit: typos.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Thing is, Microsoft completely deserves it because they are insulting their
users every day. They are now consistently forcing changes on their users that
nobody asked for, and it takes significant amounts of complaints for them to
yield in even the slightest degree.

See: Metro replacing the start button, forced Windows 10 upgrades, and forced
updates in Windows 10 in for starters. Users said they didn't want these
things, Microsoft told them to get bent.

Casey complained about some issues with VS on HMH, Microsoft reached out and
made some suggestions, suggestions completely broke his build environment.
That's the kind of crap we're dealing with from today's Microsoft. Calling
them babies is far more polite than what I routinely call them.

~~~
bitwize
It doesn't matter what Microsoft did. As a programmer imparting knowledge in a
public forum, you have a duty to be professional and state your case or air
your grievances in a civilized way. What Casey did was unprofessional and
toxic.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I'll grant it might have been unprofessional, but we're also talking about
Casey's personal twitter and his personal project that he streams to the world
for free.

I guess I come from a different culture/generation, where if someone is doing
as badly at their jobs as a lot of people at Microsoft are right now, then it
is acceptable to call them out on it. I mean christ, we live in a world where
it's ok to fire people expressing a mildly controversial opinion at work when
asked to do so , or over tweets they made in the distant past that they've
long since apologized for, but we have to treat people who are really crap at
their jobs with kid gloves?

~~~
okatsu
Yup it's his personal Twitter. No one was contesting his right to post
whatever he wants. But as soon as you're trying to address an audience it
comes with certain responsibilities. You're free to ignore these of course but
then don't be surprised if you get backlash or if new people don't listen.

I'm not really sure why you need to equate being civilized with wearing kid
gloves? Is it hard for you to not call people stupid when addressing an
audience? Or rather, if you do, does it help? You can call people stupid all
you like in private but if you want to educate developers on how to do better
I'm not sure why you're so intent on going down this route.

People also often try to make this a generational thing and blame silly
emotional millenials but not attacking _individuals_ isn't a brand new
concept. And until people stop buying Windows and VS licenses en masse these
people have no real reason to worry over their job and thus no real reason to
listen to personal insults.

------
obituary_latte
Casey is currently building in real-time on live stream a game:
[https://handmadehero.org](https://handmadehero.org)

